
Why doesn't the U.S. bury its power lines? - teaman2000
https://theconversation.com/why-doesnt-the-u-s-bury-its-power-lines-104829
======
cimmanom
We do, for the most part, in our most densely populated areas. It’s just not
cost effective elsewhere even taking into account disaster risks and
rebuilding costs.

However, there are probably some areas - especially small towns and the dense
semi-suburban outer shells of major cities - where we don’t but it might be
cost effective.

------
fred_is_fred
They are buried in many cities in Colorado where I live. The prevalent high
winds, dry soils, and abundant snow make it cost effective to do so. In
addition to the snow which everyone knows about, we get 70-80 mph down slope
winds every spring and it's cheaper to not have to fix them annually. As a
side effect, when my kids experienced a power outage at their grandparents
house during a thunderstorm at ages 8 and 11, they were terrified; it had
never happened to them before.

------
m0llusk
Because it is hugely expensive and problematic. These are the same driving
factors that have US homes mostly made of wood while many other places insist
on stone or masonry.

